# Molokai knives - Niolox



## Molokai (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi guys, 
just finished my latest knife. Made from niolox stainless steel, hardened to 59 hrc, handle made from coolibah burl. Full convex grind.
Initial grinding of the blade is done by my friend who has the grinder and sheath is done by my other friend. What did i do? I did the final finish of the steel, shaping the handle etc. Satin finish of the steel done all by hand and it took almost 10 hours to complete to remove all the scratches from steel after hardening..
This is my 5th knife and still learning. I made some errors :dash2: in process but thats because i dont have quality tools, but that will change i hope.

Questions and comments?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 9, 2013)

WOW beautiful knife.... You are learning fast.


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice job! Clean lines and excellent finishing.
I like !
Dan


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2013)

If it has errors I can't wait to see one that doesn't. Well done.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 9, 2013)

^^^^ what he said. I was thinking the same thing......ERRORS!!


----------



## Molokai (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks 


I always try to raise the bar a little higher, thats my philosophy


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice looking Knife. Really like the handle to.

Ray


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 9, 2013)

Tomislav - Great work.  I love the wood choice and the choices you made in contouring the handle. Excellent finish on the steel.
Scott


----------



## Mike Jones (Mar 9, 2013)

Beautiful knife, nice looking scabbard, nice job on the handle! Way to go Tomislav!!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 18, 2013)

wow, what a beautiful knife.:hatsoff:


----------



## Molokai (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

